

Yii PHP Framework - dous
http://www.yiiframework.com/

======
Scriptor
I'm still not convinced by the use of nothing but 'Hello, world' for the
performance comparisons. Sure there may be some cases where you only need
similar functionality, but since Yii's advantage comes from lazy loading
features like DB libraries, what happens when those libraries are actually
used? In real-world scenarios, those performance improvements may be
nullified.

Also, a reason given for the lack of database handling comparisons is that
different frameworks may deal with databases in different ways (some might be
really good at creating queries, some might be good at caching, etc). Ok, so
turn caching off and most remaining differences should show differences
between the frameworks, _which is what you want_. I could make my own
framework and avoid doing a benchmark like Yii's because "some frameworks
provide lazy loading, some don't".

~~~
kennu
I think bootstrap time is an important comparison since it gives a hard
boundary on how fast the framework can operate. If even running a "hello" app
is too slow, then the whole framework becomes useless, no matter how much you
streamline and cache your application.

~~~
Scriptor
>If even running a "hello" app is too slow, then the whole framework becomes
useless

Except Yii claims to be fast because it lazily loads extra functionality, such
as DB classes and sessions, commonly needed features in most apps. Assuming
they use autoload, it would actually suffer a performance hit since autoload
is notoriously slow and the other frameworks already have loaded the needed
classes.

------
dshah
Is anyone here using Yii for a production (or near production) application
yet?

I'd be curious to hear about it. Am using CodeIgniter now, but parts of it bug
me sometimes.

~~~
phpnode
I run www.trackmycv.com and www.finddjs.co.uk on it as well as several company
intranets. I've been using it for about 18 months, in my opinion it's the
quickest, cleanest PHP framework out there. It's got loads of features, it's
well documented, sanely laid out and fully extendible, can't recommend it
highly enough

